
Paul Buchheit: Equity math for startups (sometimes 0.1% equals $138 million) - paul
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/03/equity-math-for-startups.html
======
chandrab
This is one of the better posts I've seen on the topic..If you want to dive in
deeper Brad Feld's blog series on term sheets. Another good read is:
<http://www.fenwick.com/VC_Terms.htm.> It covers nice things like liquidation
preferences, rachet clauses and other things that will make your head spin!

~~~
paul
That's a good page. The link is broken though (YC news picked up the period).
Here it is again: <http://www.fenwick.com/VC_Terms.htm>

------
nickb
This is a great lesson. A small piece of something big is worth less than a
large piece of nothing!

Now, what are the odds that there is gonna be another IPO this decade so that
0.1% of the pre-IPO stock ends up being worth $100mm+? And what are the odds
that you'll be the part of it? :)

------
zkinion
Very nice blog posting. Its amazing how such a low percent can equal that
amount of money.

------
dougw
Great post. Thanks paul!

------
gustaf
Great writing paul!

------
patrick
Very informative!

